# Excell sheets for loft management



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone use Excel sheets to manage there loft eg breeding, vaccination?

i use some formats which I have created but would like to get some better ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

warriec said:


> Does anyone use Excel sheets to manage there loft eg breeding, vaccination?
> 
> i use some formats which I have created but would like to get some better ideas?
> 
> Thanks


I know some people do use Exel. I don't. I'd be interested in seeing what you do.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I will need to e mail because files are big plue i dont know how to upload from excel


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

warriec said:


> I will need to e mail because files are big plue i dont know how to upload from excel


PLz email them to me at [email protected]
I would like to see how people organize their pigeons...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I use excell to keep breeding records and also use them for pedigrees. I will send you a few templates of what I use nothing special. send me a private message with your email and I will send then off. You may search for other threads on excell. I know they are out there. I do not use pivot tables and the like. I do think they would help. I am small with about 60 birds so what I use is fine. I have files for each pair. I then have a master pedigree per pair that I copy and change information for each of the offspring. I also have a master inventory list and a list of youngbirds. It is just a spreadsheet, band number, date hatched, sire, dam, location etc. 

Randy


----------

